# Amphibia's Bezel



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Are Vostok Amphibia's submariner type rotating bezel still findable?

I change mine (big red dot at 12) with my old komandirskie's one (big red triangle at 12) wich is thicker.

the glass looks heavier (in a rolex 5513 manner)

it gives a good old fashionned divers style.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I wish they were... if you or anybody knows of such a source I'd love to know.

I agree, I have a couple of these bezels and they look _so _ good on modern AMPHIBIAS. Which we love.


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

I saw a couple of 80's amphibias on the bay that have this very bezel

I m about to buy one of them only for the spare part!

(22 euros : the price of a entree-plat-dessert-verre de vin [starter-main course-desert-glass of wine] menu in my good ol' town of paris!)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Someone in Russia ( or perhaps The Ukraine  ) could have a nice little business making custom bezels for Vostoks  .


----------

